# The GREAT DANE PUPPIES at 5 Weeks!!! New Pics Finally!



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I went to see the pups today and boy are they getting so much bigger! I'm very POed because I went in and took pictures with my camera on one disk and I took videos, and then that disk messed up. I did take tons of pics still LOL. 
When I walked in I called Callahan by his name and he ran straight for me and jumped up a bit and barked! It made me so happy I cried. They have been calling him and Jade by their names so that they will get used to it faster... looks like it has worked. 

I am in a tight spot because they finally broke the news to me that I have to take the pups between the 6-7 week mark for sure. They are the only available foster family for litters of puppies... and there are two more litters that need to be in foster homes... so they need to make room ASAP. By their 6th week they will have their first round of puppy shots and will be close to done with their deworming (I was lucky enough to speak to their Veterinarian) he made a house call today. He does this for their Foster Homes. He stated that since I am taking two pups... it will be even better for each of them going into their new home with me. So I've been thinking about it and reading up and think it would be a good time because I will not have any classes next week and I will have all the time in the world to start the bonding process... and take them to their first vet visit here with my new Vet. So we'll see on that... they are all very healthy and at 4 weeks they weighed 4.10lbs each. They are now 5 weeks... so they weigh more now LOL. That means momma is doing a damn good job. Here are some pics and I will post the photobucket link so you all can see all of them. The last page is their birth and the first page is up to now.

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m81/Mia_wallis1126/puppies/?start=0

Momma and pups... this was taken by FMom 4 days ago









2 brown girls and merle boy number 7... he is being called Sevyn









Pups in the kitchen


















More... and they *are* resized...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is our girl Jade... she is so cute! But so darn fiesty... LOL.









Jade and my sister...









This is my sexy little boy... I love this pic!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Last ones!

What?!









My momma... (I love how he is looking at me)









My sister


















Make sure you look at my photobucket!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!! 
EVERYTHING is ready for them over here at my house... Crates, toys, puppy proofed the house, Bags of food, Vitamins, everything is ready... I even have them set up for training classes in April. I know everything will be fine... even if I do have to take them between 6-7 weeks... I even found a GREAT VET!!! Not too far away either... knows Great Danes... unlike my other one.
Nessa


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Ohmygosh, they are getting to be such little cuties! I didn't realize there were any masked pups in the litter. 

That's too bad they have to leave their mom so early :/. At least with two pups, they will still get some of that interaction - as you mentioned.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

They are ADORABLE. Congrats and have fun with them. Siblings are a lot to handle! I'm raising two siblings as well (five months now), and it's been a lot of work...but worth it!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ohmygosh, they are getting to be such little cuties! I didn't realize there were any masked pups in the litter.
> 
> That's too bad they have to leave their mom so early :/. At least with two pups, they will still get some of that interaction - as you mentioned.


Yea... I know, I'm a little sad about this, but I know I can manage for sure. I fostered a litter of 2 pups one time, the mother was killed and the pups were found near her, they were about 5 1/2 weeks... they turned out well and are great now. The Vets did say that I they would benifit greatly because they will be taken together... so like I said we'll see. I do have alot of confidence in myself, I think it will turn out perfect. I'm hoping.
Nessa



Mac'N'Roe said:


> They are ADORABLE. Congrats and have fun with them. Siblings are a lot to handle! I'm raising two siblings as well (five months now), and it's been a lot of work...but worth it!


I love raising siblings haha. I've done it before with foster pups and with pups of my own that I kept. It is alot of work, but if it's done right... it is worth it! I really love your pups Mac n Roe, I cant wait to see what they grow in to they sure are huge!
Nessa


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

They look sooooo cute. I think you'll both be fine mommas.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST!!!,how the hell did they get so big so quick

Nessa they are just the dogs bollocks,i want all of them

Must say u chose the best in Callum,the colouring is stunning,its so good you have it planned so well already,they should be blessed they are both going to the best home possible(i believe just like kids,God places each of our dogs with us for a reason) and i hope you have many happy years with them.

Keep posting updates,i cant wait till they come home with you permantly.

You and your fiance with have your own mini zoo going on,i envy ya.,lol


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

they are so stinkin' cute! i might just have to make my way out to texas and steal one! lol


----------



## bruiser (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pics - the Merles are great, as are the rest. I had three Merles a few years ago - just awesome animals


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh so CUTE!! I LOVE Callahans paw pads!!


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are so adorable! I can't wait for more pictures!  I misssed something....why do they have to be taken early? Either way, I see they are in good hands and they have each other! Congrats!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

So cute. I think I'll probably end up with a fawn someday. You leaving the ears natural or getting them cropped?


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cute, they are getting so big


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

too cute! Your sister is always with Jade - maybe she wants a dane of her own LOL??


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my they are so beautiful!! They have grown a lot, just wait 6 months when you are looking back on these pictures. These guys grow so fast!! I cant tell you how lucky you are, those are 2 beautiful babies!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

How time flies....They are so cute! I cannot wait to see them in your arms and to hear stories about them growing up! Tell them Aunt Vonnie loves them


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Patches' Pet said:


> Those are so adorable! I can't wait for more pictures!  I misssed something....why do they have to be taken early? Either way, I see they are in good hands and they have each other! Congrats!


I explained why in my first post ... I do believe they are in good hands... lol, everyone keeps saying they are going to be spoiled and I just say nah... they're just going to get whatever they want.



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I am in a tight spot because they finally broke the news to me that I have to take the pups between the 6-7 week mark for sure. *They are the only available foster family for litters of puppies... and there are two more litters that need to be in foster homes... so they need to make room ASAP*.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nessa


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wait... I just dusted off my crystal ball. I see, I see, A MERLE DANE in my future. And NESSA it's all your FAULT!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> So cute. I think I'll probably end up with a fawn someday. You leaving the ears natural or getting them cropped?


I have really been debating on this, mainly for Jade... because I have seen some Merles cropped and they do not look to attractive. I think I have decided to just leave them natural though. With cropping Dane ears, you never know how long you are going to have to be taping... and sometimes the taping does not even work and the ears just fall. Too much of a risk right now. In the future, I plan on getting a nice Show Quality Great Dane from a reputable show breeder... that is when I will crop for sure.



MyCharlie said:


> too cute! Your sister is always with Jade - maybe she wants a dane of her own LOL??


Yes, well... technically Jade will be hers. hehe



digits mama said:


> How time flies....They are so cute! I cannot wait to see them in your arms and to hear stories about them growing up! Tell them Aunt Vonnie loves them


I cant wait either!!! I'm dying of excitment and am very glad I have found a new Dane knowligable Vet. And I will tell them their Auntie loves them when they come home!!!



ChrissyBz said:


> Wait... I just dusted off my crystal ball. I see, I see, A MERLE DANE in my future. And NESSA it's all your FAULT!!


LOL Woot!!! That would be soo nice and great... another Merle Dane on Dogforums! hehe, if it is my fault  is it a good thing? haha. What will you plan on going with? Reputable Breeder or Dane Rescue?
Nessa


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I have really been debating on this, mainly for Jade... because I have seen some Merles cropped and they do not look to attractive. I think I have decided to just leave them natural though. With cropping Dane ears, you never know how long you are going to have to be taping... and sometimes the taping does not even work and the ears just fall. Too much of a risk right now. In the future, I plan on getting a nice Show Quality Great Dane from a reputable show breeder... that is when I will crop for sure.


While I think that cropping makes them look more "regal", I prefer the natural personally.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's so far in the future that it's all a little blurry, I would never want to show, so I think I would lean towards rescue of any new dog. (I think)

I'm glad you're leaving the ears natural. I prefer it too.(like I even have a say)


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW! They have gotten huge! They are cuter then ever, especially the two you picked out.  

The fawn colored ones have really gotten lighter. If I remember correctly they almost looked grayish......couldn't really tell what color they were going to be. Now they defiantly look fawn. Very cute!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww Nessa they are adoarble!! I am partial to the masked ones-they really look like Mastiff Puppies! I can just feel your excitement as I read your posts-that is wonderful!! I am so excited for you!

And, by the way your sig looks AWESOME!! I need to learn how to do that kinda stuff!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, they are HUGE!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous. I really like a Dane with natural ears too. Glad you are keeping them natural. I guess I am sort of a freak though. I like the look of a Doberman with cropped ears but I like a Dane with natural ears.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Very cute. I'm a sucker for merles.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I really prefer natural ears on all danes, but I really really love cropped ears on Harlequins... it looks so beautiful... it is just such a HUGE hassel. But I have to admit the look of a Natural Eared Dane always get me. I love Love Love them. 
CrazyDog... I know, hehe LOL they are surely Fawns now. One of the girl fawns has gotten sooo darn light its crazy.
Inga, I do prefer cropped ears on a dobe.
I'm going CRAZY! 
Nessa


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cute!!!! I love the "my momma" pic. All puppies should start out this happy and end up with loving people.


----------

